# Azureus eggs!!! YAY!!! And they are good!!



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Got these beautiful azureus from Ron Jung... and three day later... EGGS! Two days later MORE EGGS!

Thanks Ron!

Here are some pics... the eggs look good and are going well.



















Trying to figure out what is going on here... started like a regular looking egg and now looks like it wants to split in two!










What do you think about that? :shock:


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I think that double kind of egg is bad... my eggs usually just mold over.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

WOW egg laying machines. Try asking the person you obtained them from how many clutches and how recently the clutches were produced. Sometimes when obtaining a proven pairs the female may need a few month to recover. A sign she need a 'break' , produces bad eggs over and over, froglets with sls.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`d shut them down for a while. Those eggs don`t look to be forming well. Feed them up good and try again in a month.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

what is the blue water from? Is that a treatment you put in there for disease purposes? Where do you get petri dishes also?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

frogfarm said:


> I`d shut them down for a while. Those eggs don`t look to be forming well. Feed them up good and try again in a month.


Well they are young... just about a year... figure the eggs are the way they are due to this being their first batch.



divingne1 said:


> what is the blue water from? Is that a treatment you put in there for disease purposes? Where do you get petri dishes also?


The blue is from a bit of methylene blue. The petri dishes I get form a local educational store that has children's science stuff.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I will take pics in an hour or so... been a little busy.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are some updates... the funny egg went bad as expected... the second is doing fine.










The second clutch was 3 eggs... two look good... one is bad.










There is a third clutch in the tank right now 4 eggs... 2 the male knocked off the leaf 2 days after they layed... going to try to get them off the moss and into a dish.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

That is great to hear that some of your eggs are good.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Sure is, goodluck with them! What leaves are those they prefer to lay on?


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

§lipperhead said:


> Sure is, goodluck with them! What leaves are those they prefer to lay on?


The plant they lay on is Scindapsus aureus.

Hope to have tads soon!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are some updates on the little guys.

There are 3 tads in the water right now.










There are 2 tads due in the water soon.










There are 3 eggs in development.










And one more clutch in the tank... stopped misting, but they just wont stop. No pics on the one in the tank... too far in the plant to get a pic.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

awesome congrats!! my pair just started laying about 1 month ago, they kept laying small clutches of maybe 1-2,  i have 3 in the water as of now, they layed 4 eggs on sat. all seem well, and they are courting again to day so hopefully ill be on track to have some baby azureus...., good luck keep us posted!!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

wow tight!!  

hm I was just wondering.. when the eggs changes to tadpole, won't they be needing an unfertilized egg for food?? how are you going to feed them??


ps: I'm new at dart frog. :shock: so if you answer this question, it will be really thankful


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Eggs are only needed for obligate egg feeders such as pums. Azureus are not egg feeders so I just feed them a combination of fish food, tadpole bites, sera micron, and spirulina.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I am torn. my leucs lay on brom leaves, and I want to cut the leaves like that to get the eggs out, but they lay near the bottom of the leaf, and I feel like I would be removing a favorable laying site for future eggs in the process.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

frogparty said:


> I am torn. my leucs lay on brom leaves, and I want to cut the leaves like that to get the eggs out, but they lay near the bottom of the leaf, and I feel like I would be removing a favorable laying site for future eggs in the process.


if the eggs are not in that difficult of an area of reach, you can squirt some water in them to lossen them up, and use a plastic spoon, or credit card and scrape them off the leaf on to a petri dish, mine lay on the leaves all the time, i actually just remove the plant for a couple minutes set it on the table and perform the operation  lol once i have the eggs in the petri i put the plant back in its mounting spot and its that easy, i used to cut the leaf off but it caused too much damage to the plant so i stopped that, good luck


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

These are in the back of the tank, on the back of the brom on the bottom of the leaf where it starts to cup. Too hard to get at and it is securely rooted to the wood that it is on. Maybe I will just wait till tad stage and try to get them then. At least they are laying eggs, right? They just seem to really like this one big vresia. :x


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

turkey baster??? that works!!! try that


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Any updates? How are the babies coming along?
Candy


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Today could be the day! They will be in a new viv soon where I will be sure to make the broms more accessible for just this purpose. Someone else here said they like to leave the eggs in to watch the parental care, and I have to agree. I put some little 1.5oz cups in there with rain water and a little riccia to see if the dad will put them there when they hatch. I am trying to let the pools in the broms dry up a little, so these new tad pools will look more inviting for deposition. I can see the little guys twitching every once in a while in their eggs. so cool.


----------

